# App for ECIGSSA?



## Gizmo (10/1/18)

If we were to publish an app for ECIGSSA and it was even better then using Tapatalk would you be happy to switch over from Tapatalk?

Just a little poll to gauge interest.​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/1/18)

Yes please, I hate tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## vicTor (10/1/18)

yes !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## @cliff (10/1/18)

Most definately

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/1/18)

Absoflippenlutely 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (10/1/18)

I can think of many things better than tappatalk. TFA Honey, roadrash, toothache, SABC 1,2 and 3.... Its a looong list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## antonherbst (10/1/18)

Raindance said:


> I can think of many things better than tappatalk. TFA Honey, roadrash, toothache, SABC 1,2 and 3.... Its a looong list.


You forgot the best thing ever in your list. JZ.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (10/1/18)

If it provides everything the websites does and more it will be a sure fire winner app.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (10/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> You forgot the best thing ever in your list. JZ.


C'mon Anton, even Tappatalk has some benefits! 

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst (10/1/18)

Raindance said:


> C'mon Anton, even Tappatalk has some benefits!
> 
> Regards


Okay okay. I must agree. Atleast tapatalk has an app. 

JZ does not and if he does it might be the worst for the phones battery life and just corrupt the phone in a day or two and not work at all with not call center agents to help resolve problems. 

So yes tapatalk is better.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Slick (10/1/18)

Yes definitely,will it be ready by tomorrow?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Greyz (10/1/18)

I vote YES but only if the app brings added fiunctionality like "Agree" or "Can Relate" ratings that are not available on Tapatalk.
Else it's not worth changing to from Tapatalk.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Spyro (10/1/18)

I absolutely cannot stand Tapatalk so I'm in. As long as it's not one of those awful apps that just bring up a webpage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (10/1/18)

Slick said:


> Yes definitely,will it be ready by tomorrow?


These executive types.... LOL.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/1/18)

For me, just removing the bloody annoying adds will make it worth it. 
I agree with @Greyz, I would like more options than just "like"

PS- I volunteer for Alpha testing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (11/1/18)

i stopped used tapatalk a while back. an app would be awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (11/1/18)

I agree with @Greyz We need more options

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QKNatasha (11/1/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> For me, just removing the bloody annoying adds will make it worth it.
> I agree with @Greyz, I would like more options than just "like"
> 
> PS- I volunteer for Alpha testing!
> ...


I'll be your backup Beta tester ok! 

Attention to detail is my super power.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (24/1/18)

@Gizmo I was looking for that app all over and was going to ask @Silver why we don't have one yet.
you get a purple heart for you proposal


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/10/19)

Sooo, what happened to the app?


----------

